# Ariens 72102800 track kit install on Deluxe 30



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Very easy kit to install, would probably take you about two hours. Requires basic hand tools.

Step one remove the bottom pan and tires I supported the back end with a tie down strap up to a roof truss. 
You will notice my finger pointing at a extra bolt and lock washer. Last time out I did hear something banging around. Turns out that this bolt holds the Auger pulley on. So the pulley was bouncing around and threw a belt.
Easy enough to fix. Check your new machines folks.



Missing bolt went in here


You need to remove the factory axles. Short stubby on the right side and the long one on the left side


Take off the stock shaft mounts


Replace with these on the left side and right. No numbers on the bearings.


Leave them loose till you get the new shafts in and aligned.


Most of the parts


Auto turn differential


Short stubby shaft goes on the right side, seems to be a oil lite bronze bushing, I'm not sure what to lube it with because they usually use a light oil. I ended up using grease.


Make sure these two washers are put back when you install the stub shaft then put the auto turn back in. White sticker should be facing left side of unit



As you put the shafts in you will position the preassembled under carriage in place followed by the Metal drive wheels. Do yourself a favor and put a copious amounts of anti seize on the shaft surfaces


Tracks are made in Canada


I all ready had this step done when I switch out the motor for a SX40 Subaru motor.
The track kit comes with a larger pulley for the drive assembly. You can see how I had the back side machined to fit on the motor shaft. If you still have the stock motor you will not need to get the pulley modified
The tall Auger sheave on the front says SHO and PRO and this is on a Deluxe unit. So all three use the same size pulley.


Step on shaft machined into the back of the drive pulley.
Once again on a stock motor you will not need to do this.
Just slip the sheave on the shaft


Had to bend the Belt fingers to fit the new motor


I love how the unit works now, even on ice.
Auto turn seems to function the same.
And I can drive it up my steps easily to snow blower off my deck.


https://youtu.be/qbJWPVEa2b0


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

When you have a chance to use it, pls report back how you like it. I have my mind on doing this.

How much did you pay, and where ?


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> When you have a chance to use it, pls report back how you like it. I have my mind on doing this.
> 
> How much did you pay, and where ?


Jacksnowblowers online 499USD shipped and no tax. It drop shipped directly from Ariens.
I had it shipped near the boarder and went across to pick it up being I'm from up North.

I like it a lot, it definitely drives into the snow even when on ice much better than just the tires.
Only thing that's not great is reverse is a little on the slow side.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well done. Essentially a new machine at this point. Best of luck with it.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow. Didn't realize you could convert to a track with a ready made kit. You're loaded for bear now, tracks, bigger engine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ive thought about buying a used 28 track deluxe for 1k and throwing my 414cc on it put the other engine on mine and sell it 700 800 if i got lucky

good job


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

I probably could have just bought a tracked unit from the dealer. A little over 3 grand in Canada
But I like to support where I work so I bought it there.
Deluxe 30 1898 CAD
Subaru 404 motor 299USD
Ariens Track kit. 499USD


----------

